# RW Apple Dies



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Read the whole story here

Sadly I remember him best for some disparraging comments about the Heartland and its food, but he was a great writer and a true professional. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Indeed. He was one of the scholars-in-residence at last year's International Association of Culinary Professionals, and just radiated curiosity about EVERYTHING


----------

